# OSS Society



## Muddergoose (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Troops,

 I wanted to let you all know, if you didn't already, about the OSS Society. I am sure most of you are more than aware of the OSS and what it foreran! The Society is looking for members to continue this legacy and secure its history. I have had the unique opportunity to see some OSS artifacts that will soon be displayed at the new Museum of Intelligence and Special Operations.
www.osssociety.org


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info, and the link.


----------



## pardus (Feb 16, 2015)

This museum has the potential to be really interesting!
I can't wait to visit once it's up and running.








I'm posting this text from the museum website as I feel it's very important to spread this message in order to secure these artifacts from unscrupulous collectors/dealers.

"OSS Artifacts

It has come to our attention that collectors of OSS artifacts may be identifying themselves as “official” OSS historians. The OSS Society does not have an official historian. If anyone identifies themselves as such to you or has done so previously, please contact us immediately.

The same collectors may be inducing OSS veterans and others to part with their OSS memorabilia by promising not to sell items donated to them, by promising to return them and not doing so, or by promising to donate items to military museums, including private museums, that are not open to the public. It is also our understanding that collectors have not been properly documenting these gifts. Without such documentation, anyone to whom you donate OSS items is free to do with them as they choose, including selling them.

If you have OSS artifacts in your possession, The OSS Society would be honored to receive them for the OSS museum. You may deduct the value of your donated items as a charitable donation.

We respectfully ask that you consider donating or loaning your OSS memorabilia to The OSS Society and not selling or giving them to private collectors or private museums so that these historic artifacts can be seen by the American public. You can also rest assured that your donated items will never be sold or donated to a third party by The OSS Society.

If you have items that you wish to donate, please contact The OSS Society at *oss@osssociety.org* or by telephone at *703-356-6667."*


----------

